# manor farm claygate



## Tacita (22 September 2009)

hi does anyone know the number for manor farm claygate the one on yell.com is 01372 467993 and its a fax number


----------



## Shay (29 September 2009)

That is thier published phone number.  It might be they switched over to a fax machine temporarily for something.  Have you tried since?


----------



## Divasmum (6 October 2009)

Totally not what you have asked but I used to be stabled there about 25 years ago and loved it.


----------

